
Designed by Apple in California - mmudassir
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2710-designed-by-apple-in-california#
======
there
_Also, it wasn’t “Made by Apple in California,” it was Designed. I can’t think
of another company that holds design in higher esteem or even one that touts
every product as designed, not made._

because they aren't made in california, they are made in china.

